# Which Quartet Plays Best Op. 133 Ending? -> Berg.



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)

I state the best quartet performance ending of Op. 133 is of the Alban Berg Quartet in Vienna 1989 (youtube). But the composition is still greater.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally, I like the Fitzwilliam Quartet. They don't play it so fast that you miss the subtleties, like the point where all four instruments are playing four different rhythms at the same time.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

zdvdx/k.l nxd/l vnjx.lv; nmjxd.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Beethoven14 said:


> I state the best quartet performance ending of Op. 133 is of the Alban Berg Quartet in Vienna 1989 (youtube). But the composition is still greater.


I'm sure ABQ is excellent, I'll listen tomorrow, by coincidence I've been enjoying very much their op 131 recently.

Two you may also like to explore are Arditti and the first Tokyo.

The main problem which interests me is to find one which works in the context of the quartet, one which sounds "right" after the cavatina.

You may also enjoy exploring piano arrangements -- they can be quite revealing for the clacissism of the fugue, there's a recording for two pianos on Naxos, I forget the name of the pianists.


----------



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> The main problem which interests me is to find one which works in the context of the quartet, one which sounds "right" after the cavatina.


Only the Furtwängler 1954 performance of the Op. 133 shall be played after the Cavatina.


----------

